# 'Everyone Says It So It Must Be True': The Pseudoscience Quiz



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2015)

Some of these are quite tough!  16/20 for me 

http://science.howstuffworks.com/science-vs-myth/everyday-myths/bad-science-quiz.htm


----------



## Robin (Oct 12, 2015)

Didn't do quite so well as you! It crashed before the end, so don't know what my final score would have been.
But, but, everyone knows it's the five second rule when you drop food on the floor!( though the real answer is sensible when you think about it)


----------



## trophywench (Oct 12, 2015)

10 out of 20 for me - I didn't know that words in the English language meant different things depending on what job you did.  That was new to me!

Plus I don't think it told me I wasn't a lay-person, before they asked me the question.


----------



## Redkite (Oct 12, 2015)

I loved the question about whether humans are descended from modern ape species, and one of the answers was "depends on the human"!


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm not sorry it crashed for me too as I'd only got 4 right and was over half way through! Bit of a thicko here! Ha ha


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 12, 2015)

16/20 for me too. Didn't think I was going to match you Northerner, but I had a good late run!

I also applied the principle of "If something looks right, it is probably wrong" (except where I knew the answer for sure).

Andy


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 12, 2015)

It bombed out on me twice so I had to give up.  Wasn't doing very well though, I' d only got about 4/9


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes Andy that's a good principle and would have definitely helped my score! You did well.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2015)

I wonder why so many people have had problems with it crashing? Perhaps it is a browser/operating system problem?  I'm using straightforward Chrome on Windows 7.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 12, 2015)

Only 11/20 for me, but I agree with Jenny about words in the English language - I was going by the dictionary definition of hypothesis, not some strange alternative definition known only to scientists ... 

I'm using Firefox on a Linux machine and I hardly ever click on links because they're always crashing it, but this didn't


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 13, 2015)

Ah the old hypothesis/theory debate knew that one would come up.  My undergraduate dissertation was on theoretical bias, so I had that one cracked.  Scientists are such limited, emotional creatures it's best not try and understand them.  I mean who else in the world actually believes that objective rationalism exists


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I wonder why so many people have had problems with it crashing? Perhaps it is a browser/operating system problem?  I'm using straightforward Chrome on Windows 7.



Does it use the Crash — sorry, Flash plugin? I was plagued by Firefox crashing several times a day, until I switched that plugin from "run always" to "run when I give it permission to run". Doing that has also stopped several of the adverts on sites!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> Does it use the Crash — sorry, Flash plugin? I was plagued by Firefox crashing several times a day, until I switched that plugin from "run always" to "run when I give it permission to run". Doing that has also stopped several of the adverts on sites!



Ah yes, could be due to that. I use an Ad blocker because I have a fixed data allowance on my contract and don't want to lose Xgb downloading irrelevant adverts, plus they slow things down considerably! Some sites complain, but they shouldn't overload their sites with bloated graphics and videos as though everyone has unlimited data allowance, state-of-the-art hardware and superfast broadband!


----------



## Robin (Oct 13, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> Does it use the Crash — sorry, Flash plugin? I was plagued by Firefox crashing several times a day, until I switched that plugin from "run always" to "run when I give it permission to run". Doing that has also stopped several of the adverts on sites!


I was on the iPad, which doesn't support flash, but I got to around question 16 before it told me it had a problem and needed to reload the page, (so of course when it had reloaded I was at the start again). The iPad's done that a lot since the last major update, though, no doubt we'll be getting a bugfix soon.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 15, 2015)

I have Flash switched off altogether at the moment, and I also have an ad-blocker because I have visual problems (ME not diabetes) and can't cope with moving ads.


----------



## Donald (Oct 15, 2015)

15/20 for me


----------

